# Wolfgang von Bartels: Violin concerto (1927)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The score of the *Violin concerto op.17 (1927)* by German composer and music critic *Wolfgang von Bartels (1883-1938)* can be downloaded from my website. I also included a short sound snippet of the computer realisation as always. In my opinion an pretty attractive and quite modern composition! Please check here:

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/wolfgang-von-bartels/

Wolfgang von Bartels von born on 21 July 1883 in Hamburg (Germany) into an artistic family with the father Hans von Bartels (who was a famous painter) and his mother Wanda von Bartels (a well-known writer). Wolfgang von Bartels studied first in Munich under Anton Beer-Wallbrunn (1901-1903), but finished his studies in Paris with Andre Gedalge (1904-1909). He then moved back to Munich and worked there for different newspapers as a music critic with a special focus on the topic "radio broadcasting". In his last years Wolfgang von Bartels worked as an editor for the Broadcasting Station in Munich. He died there on 19 April 1938.

Beside his work as a critic, for which he was most popular, Wolfgang von Bartels composed music in all genres. He placed an emphasis on songs, but also composed for chamber ensembles (String trio, String quartet, Sonatas for violin and for cello, etc) and orchestra (Viola concerto, Triple concerto for oboe, clarinet and bassoon, Symphony, Concerto for string orchestra, Frauentanz-Kantate for baritone, chorus and orchestra, etc), also an opera („Li-I-Lan") and music for stage.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Is this your great hobby, or professional,finding all this pieces?


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

This is my great hobby, right. A professional never did that or will never do that because one gets little to none attention and recognition in finding and promoting forgotten violin concertos. So that is nothing for a living. Better publish the umpteenth "critical, revised, original edition" on Beethoven or Vivaldi or whatever and be hailed on a conference.

Glad you are interested and check my website from time to time for new uploads. A lot will follow!


----------

